# Baffin on the rocks



## FishingFrog (Mar 1, 2013)

2/21 a lot of little bites but we did manage to get away with one 29" 

2/22-23 lots of 16-20" caught and one 26" fat girl 

Sunday morning surely was one of those days you scratch your head and say when is the wind gonna start blowing, 3..2..1.. Well it never blew great weekend on the water


----------



## FishingFrog (Mar 1, 2013)

*Little late but here is the 26"*

I am considered to be a big boy and I Know the fish looks like he's about 15 1/2 in my hands but she was right at 26" and 6 lbs


----------

